# 7dayshop disappointment



## Sweeney (18 Dec 2003)

I ordered some print cartridges online from 7dayshop at the end of November.  The amount was applied to my credit card on 25th Nov, according to the website, my account shows items dispatched the next day.

However, I've not yet received them.  I know the post at Christmas can be erratic but this is a bit too long to wait, and is almost twice as long as the last order I got from them.

More disappointing is that I emailed 7dayshop twice, 12th and 16th Dec, enquiring about the order but haven't received a reply, not even an acknowledgement.

Should I worry that my order has gone missing or is it too early?  The total value is only about €45, but €45 worth of small Christmas stocking items that I'd like to be sure of having a.s.a.p.  

Has anyone experience of long postal delays from this company based in Guernsey?  How about their customer service?  Any contribution would be appreciated.


----------



## Aquila (18 Dec 2003)

*Not personally but...*

..I've heard of other cases where they were a bit slow to dispatch. However if the items are showing up as dispatched it looks like thy have gone AWOL in the post. 

Only time I had to contact them (by phone) was when I was having trouble with my credit card security pin number last summer. In fairness they did eventually take my order, albeit a bit reluctantly. I'd recommend ringing them-the number should be on their website.


----------



## davelerave (18 Dec 2003)

*Re: Not personally but...*

iv'e ordered from them they're slow.i think it was about 10 days wait


----------



## Sweeney (18 Dec 2003)

*7day*

Perhaps 7dayshop read AAM?
Without telephoning, this morning I got an email from 7dayshop saying my order has been resent.  
No quibbling then.  I wont have my order by Christmas I reckon but as long as I get my stuff fairly soon, I'll be content.
Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## Dr Moriarty (20 Dec 2003)

*7dayshop*

I'd been just about to say: "why not email them a link to this thread...?"

I must say I'm kind of surprised to hear this; I've ordered CD-Rs, photo paper & various supplies from them in the past, and have always (a) got a damn fine deal from them, esp. from their clearance/specials lines, and (b) usually got the goods within a week (to Limerick) — for STG£0.95...  

Fingers crossed you get your stuff in time, Sweeney — I know what it's like ordering stuff online near Christmas and hoping it'll arrive on time (am currently "sweating" a couple of recent eBay purchases — saved a bundle, but it all comes to naught if it's not under the tree on Christmas Day...!)

Dr. M.


----------



## Sweeney (20 Dec 2003)

*benefit of the doubt*

7dayshop came highly recommended and I had/have faith in them.  
I am inclined to believe the stuff went missing in the post, probably a fault of whatever carrier had them at a particular time, especially as my email reply from 7dayshop indicated that the order would be resent to me.  
I had only one previous order from them which took about two weeks to arrive.   Dr M, I doubt I'll have the items in time for Christmas but ultimately I'll just be glad to have the items.  
I hope 7dayshop don't think I was pulling a fast one on them though.  (I wasn't.)  Their prices are competitive and I hope they'll send to me when I order more, as I intend to.


----------



## AOC (22 Dec 2003)

*7 Day*

Have made numerous purchases from 7 Day with no problems.  They confirm despatch by e-mail.  I've found delivery times varying from 4 days to 2 weeks. - Reckon it's the post myself.

The only one fault I have found is their packaging.  Some of my orders were lucky to arrive intact due to poor packaging.  I suppose this could have been what happened to your order?  Postal workers aren't known for their  delicate handling!!!

Good site, great offers ans cheap shipping !!


----------



## icantbelieveitstaken (22 Dec 2003)

*7 Day*

Last November I received a CF 128mb card from 7dayshop, delivery time was acceptable, I took a few photos using the card. I then went to Disbeyland Paris with the kids at the start of December, one further succesful photo was taken before the card stopped working, of course it had to be on the day when virtually every disney character was available for photos. I replaced the card with another 32mb which worked fine so it wasn't the camera. When I got back I mailed 7dayshop who gave me a return address which I sent the item back to. It's been around 2 weeks now since I last heard from them. At the same time I've returned, had receipt acknowledged, had correct item reposted and received correct item from cdwow. Time does seem to be a problem for 7dayshop.


----------



## Sweeney (22 Dec 2003)

*7 Day*

To be fair to 7 Day, they give the option of two ways to post.  However, the cheaper takes about twice as long as they say it should.  Not sure whether the more expensive option, about 5 times more expensive (£1  v. £5 approx) is five times faster.
Am still awaiting my resent items.


----------



## Sweeney (7 Jan 2004)

*delay*

Am still awaiting delivery of "re-sent" order.....


----------



## Sweeney (12 Jan 2004)

*delay*

Another week.  Still waiting.


----------



## Sweeney (24 Jan 2004)

*....*

*whistling*


----------



## daltonr (26 Jan 2004)

*Re: ....*

Have you gotten back on to them since?
I can't see anything ariving now.

-Rd


----------



## Sweeney (27 Jan 2004)

*waiting*

Yes I have.  
Swill awaiting a reply to my latest "what's going on?" email.


----------



## Sweeney (30 Jan 2004)

*gloves off*

OK.  I think I've been patient enough.  
I haven't had the decency of a reply from my last email to 7dayshop.  I'm pretty ticked off now.  
I ordered some stuff (details outlined above) on November 24th, 2003.  Money was taken from my credit card a/c (= to €45.00) on the 25th Nov.  7dayshop say the order was dispatched on November 26th.
It never arrived.
When I notified them of this, I was told it would be resent.
That hasn't arrived either.  
Like I said, I'm pretty ticked off, esp as they haven't the courtesy to reply promptly.  It is their loss because, although I am a new customer to them, I would certainly have given them a lot of business in the future.

Where do I stand?  Can I demand my money is returned to my account?  They've had it for two months now. According to their site, they operate a 30 day no quibble money back scheme.  It is 60 days in my case but then, I never received anything in the first place to be returned.

Advice please anyone on what to do?  I'd like to be sure of my position before going in with all guns blazing.  :eek


----------



## slammed (30 Jan 2004)

*re:  gloves off*

Take it up with your Credit Card company. Call them and explain the situation. They will tell you what to do, usually just state your case in writing and they will follow up with the company on your behalf and you'll get a refund on your credit card. Can take a few weeks for this to happen.


----------



## 0utshined (2 Feb 2004)

*Re: re:  gloves off*

Sweeney, I would echo what slammed says and get in touch with your credit card company. You should do this sooner rather than later as you only have a set amount of time  in which to make a claim. It's either 3 or 6 months, I can't recall which.


----------



## Sweeney (2 Feb 2004)

*update*

Thanks for the advice Slammed and Outshined, I appreciate it.  
When I still hadn't heard from 7dayshop by this morning, I contacted my credit card company and they told me to send a letter to them (c.c. co.) detailing everything.
I'm gathering all the information to do just that.
The saga continues.
Watch this space.


----------



## Sweeney (27 Feb 2004)

*...to be continued...*

Before sending deatils to my credit card company, I emailed 7dayshop telling them to cancel the order and refund the amount I'd paid.
Next day I got an email from them saying - you've guessed it - they couldn't do it because they'd resent the order again!  
I wasn't happy but I sat back and awaited delivery.  
Guess what.  Three weeks further on and nothing has arrived in the post.
I sent all details to my credit card company on Monday.  Now I'm waiting to hear from them!


----------



## Sweeney (6 Apr 2004)

*At last....*

It took almost four months but finally, FINALLY, I got my refund from 7dayshop.  
Many thanks to contributors on AAM who pointed me in the right direction and to the charge back department of my credit card company.  THEY got me my refund - 7dayshop never contacted me, not an apology, not a word and definitely not a delivery of my order.
Disappointing but it is their loss.  The hundreds of euro I would have undoubtedly spent with them is going to another supplier.
Thanks again AAM.


----------



## daltonr (6 Apr 2004)

*Re: At last....*

If it's any consolation some surverys suggest that as much as one third of online purchases never arrive.  I can't find the details of the Survey I heard about (It was a European Survey)

Here's a survey from the  where things seem better.

Well done on the refund, and you can take some satisfaction that you warned a few other people off them too, so they've lost more than the money you would have spent.

-Rd


----------



## michaelm (6 Apr 2004)

*Re: At last....*

re: 'some surveys suggest that as much as one third of online purchases never arrive'

I've often seen this quote but I don't believe it.  I've ordered loads of stuff from the www including books, cds, dvds, dvd player, digital camera, camera memory(from 7dayshop), perfume and a lawn mower.  Nothing has ever gone missing.


----------



## Sweeney (6 Apr 2004)

*7day*

I have been hesitant to buy much online.  Prior to the 7dayshop recommendation, I'd only ever purchased from CDWow and never once had a problem with them.  Unfortunately the trouble with 7dayshop came in only my second order.  I don't know where exactly the problem was being caused.  I have no doubt that 7dayshop have thousands of satisfied online customers.  If things had been different, I am sure I could have been one of them.  The range and value they offer is terrific.  All I know is I didn't get my delivery and this was compounded by repeated promises that the order was being resent.


----------



## euroDilbert (6 Apr 2004)

*Re: 7day*

Like Michaelm, I have also had a good experience with online shopping. My main purchases would be from ebay, Amazon, CDWOW and 7dayshop. I have been doing this over a period of 6 or more years now.

The only problems I have had were slow or delayed deliveries. In *most*, but not all cases - these were caused by the local delivery agents. Incidentally, I have also found An Post quite good at deliveries - some of the courier companies (especially the one everyone mentions for US deliveries) are worse than useless.

To Sweeney : its unfortunate your experience has been so negative. Have you also checked it out via An Post - just to cover off that angle also ?


----------



## Sweeney (11 Apr 2004)

*MX2*

euroDilbert,

    I did check with An Post for any parcels addressed to me but there were none.  Missing one delivery might occur but rarely another.  Besides, I'm here most day times.  
    I am saddened that my experience with this supplier was unhappy but I know many others have good relationships with 7day and I wish them well.  With the history now, I doubt 7day would be happy processing another order from me though.  
    I plan trying MX2.com.  Does anyone have any positive or negative things to say about them?


----------



## p0psicle (20 Sep 2004)

*7 day shop returns/refund address??*

Hi,

I recently purchased a digital camera from 7dayshop and within the first month, it has broken. They are being slowe about supplying the returns address, can anyone help me out?

Thanks

pvh1@aber.ac.uk


----------



## Sweeney (20 Sep 2004)

*7day contact details*

Sorry to hear about your difficulty with 7dayshop customer service.

I've looked up an old receipt from 7dayshop.  Maybe you already know these details but for the record:

7dayshop:  Telephone             01481 257336
                Customer Service:  01481 257259

Address:  7dayshop,
              Landes du Marche,
              Guernsey
              GY6 8DN

Maybe there's more detailed information on their website.
Best of luck with your quest.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## M3 (25 Oct 2004)

*Contact Them*

CONTACT TELEPHONE NUMBERS FOR 7Day Shop

01481 247336
01481 256459


----------

